# Triple Chainset - BB30 10 speed compatible (Probably FSA Gossamer Triple), 170mm cranks



## nlmkiii (2 Feb 2020)

Need to switch out my 175mm cranks for 170mm. I'm actually not concerned what it is that I buy, as long as that is the end result! This is an area where my knowledge isn't great, so if you have a different solution please do let me know.

Currently running FSA Gossamer Triple, BB30, 10 speed (Shimano 105 rear)

The bike will primarily be used on a turbo, so I'd rather not pay the earth for it, but it does need to get done!


----------



## Yellow Saddle (2 Feb 2020)

What is the problem?


----------



## nlmkiii (2 Feb 2020)

The problem is that I don't have any 170mm to put on it, and I need some!

I had just been looking for 170mm cranks online, but as it's a triple it's a bit of an obselete part... no one sells them anymore.


----------



## Nigelnightmare (3 Feb 2020)

I found two sets on eBay.
Posted links on your other thread.
HTH


----------

